# How much ?



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Need advice ...how much to you think I should advertise my cooker for ? It is a Cannon Dual Fuel that I only got about 18months worth of use out of and that was minimal, it cost me £599 to begin with and the closest I have seen new is £449 at Comet they currently have £100 off them so should have been £549 it is immaculate bar a tiny scratch on cover and the burners just have signs of use.  I am only selling as where I have moved to has no gas.

How much is a realistic price to expect? and would you advertise it for more with a view to getting knocked down?

Cat


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe £300-£350?   Im sure people will try to knock you down so put it higher than you expect to get for it - bit like selling an old car!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Do you think people will pay that much for second hand ? I guess I could put OVNO on it


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was going to say advertise it like a car, with a higher price so can be knocked down and ONO it 
Great minds hey


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you could put 'open to reasonable offers' on the advert too. a good place to advertise is cheapcycle, i know you use freecycle sometimes but wasnt sure if you had heard about cheapcycle or not, just a thought anyway


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nutty minds think alike    thanks will let you know how I get on going to put in the free ads for tues    ooh not heard of that one Jo


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol us nutters share a brain remember!   

and cheapcycle is just like freecycle but you want paying for the item... think there is a limit of £500 for each item. loads easier than ebaying things and you dont have to pay commission! 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh will have a look thanks Jo ..you can have your bit of brain back now I have finished with it


----------

